# Chola Posters are still around



## marcoman

Hey all, so I came across a few dozen posters of the "chola" I shot years ago for Lowrider Magazine. These 18x24-inches and are the last and I'm not sure if I'll do a second run of this particular shoot. They're going for $15 plus shipping and handling. I can't exactly say how much it'd be to ship until I find out your postal zip code, but I've never had any problems in the past with any shipments. Message me your questions, etc...


----------

